# Remote Start Options?



## cappinto (Sep 16, 2003)

It has been getting pretty frigid up here in the Northeast and I am the type of person to just get in the car and go. I don't think this will be all that good for the T-Reg not to mention that the car is absolutely freezing to the point where it hurts to hold the steering wheel. Has anyone researched or installed a remote start on the beast. That way I can start it before I leave my office and have the car running for a few minutes before I hit the pavement.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (cappinto)*

It has been discussed here but I haven't heard of any solution. Can they be put into Passats? I think one of the first issues is the Immobilizer. 
How about gloves and long johns?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (cappinto)*

Start here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1156007 
The 4th post had me LOL.


----------



## cappinto (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (spockcat)*

Many other cars also have an immobilizer type feature, (ex. Nissan Altima) where the chip in the key must be near-by for it to work properly. In these types of cars they usually take up a key and put it into a bypass unit. My concern is primarily of how the T-REG will react to this. I guess I will have to take your advice, but like I said I am not a very patient person and waiting for the TREG to warm up before I leave is a very hard thing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (cappinto)*

After some research, I see that there are immobilizer bypasses. But I don't think anyone here has installed a remote start yet. You shouldl start shopping around for a TOP NOTCH installer and let them tell you if it is possible. 
Please do not go to Circuit City or Best Buy.


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (cappinto)*

My VW service dept. said they will not install one on the T-reg because of the number of computer systems and the _fickelness_ of the electrical system


_Modified by zbwmy at 6:46 PM 1-15-2004_


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

I talked with one of my relatives that works at a local electronics shop, and he said that it would be no problem. 
All I need to do is buy a new key with the electronic codes, and they will seal it up in the car, then the remote start will work.
Does anyone see any problems with doing this?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (NWroller)*

It's certainly a personal choice to do so, but I think I would feel a bit uncomfortable bypassing one of the security system design features by leaving a key in the car, no matter how well hidden. And if you have the keyless access option, wouldn't it allow anyone to open the door by touch?
I have found in the recent bitter cold here in NE that the TReg really doesn't take that long to warm up. Crank the seat heater up to 4 or 5, then leave the gloves on for 3-4 minutes while driving. Better yet, turn on the heated steering-wheel, if you have the winter package. You should be cozy in a few minutes.


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I don't have keyless entry, or the winter package. (I actually have the same t-reg you have). I have not really decided if i want to do it yet or not, but I wanted to pass the info along to others. I figure I could do it for about $150-200 (maybe a little lower since I know the guy).


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (cappinto)*

THE REMOTE STARTER ONLY DO HARM. i HAVE HAD A FEW CUSTOMERS PUT THEM IN AND HAVE HAD MANY PROBLEMS THEY HAD TO PAY TO GET FIXED. YOU CAN ALSO VOID YOU WARRENTY IF YOU GET AN AFTER MARKET PRODUCT INSTALLED. THE DEALERSHIP IS TELLING THE TRUTH.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_It's certainly a personal choice to do so, but I think I would feel a bit uncomfortable bypassing one of the security system design features by leaving a key in the car, no matter how well hidden. And if you have the keyless access option, wouldn't it allow anyone to open the door by touch?
I have found in the recent bitter cold here in NE that the TReg really doesn't take that long to warm up. Crank the seat heater up to 4 or 5, then leave the gloves on for 3-4 minutes while driving. Better yet, turn on the heated steering-wheel, if you have the winter package. You should be cozy in a few minutes.

Or you could just move out West.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (DANBURY VW-PASSAT)*

Danbury, thank you for your input. But could you please not post in all upper-case? It's difficult to read.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (cappinto)*

Theres two ways to do it, but the official word is..there is no approved remote start system for the vw, so it will void any warranty work that could be associated with this mod. Like a squeeky sunroof.
1. Buy a good quality autostarter and place a key under the dash and as close to the ignition module as possible. The chip should be readable.
2. Buy a better quality autostarter and by the bypass module.


----------



## trebien (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (DANBURY VW-PASSAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DANBURY VW-PASSAT* »_THE REMOTE STARTER ONLY DO HARM. i HAVE HAD A FEW CUSTOMERS PUT THEM IN AND HAVE HAD MANY PROBLEMS THEY HAD TO PAY TO GET FIXED. YOU CAN ALSO VOID YOU WARRENTY IF YOU GET AN AFTER MARKET PRODUCT INSTALLED. THE DEALERSHIP IS TELLING THE TRUTH.









Interesting you chose not to capitalize "i"... must be opposite day.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (trebien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trebien* »_
Interesting you chose not to capitalize "i"... must be opposite day.

its a common problem when you work at the dealership. Our computer system require caps, and then you forget the caps lock is on and type away without proof reading.
I am forever editing my all caps but the letters that should be capitalized posts all day.
And to stay on topic, I wouldn't suggest an auto start. Its just too risky. Also, I believe the key has to be in the ignition on a VW with an immobilizer 3 or higher to start properly.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Hmmm. Computer system requires all caps = Oracle database: case sensetive searches only, without a lot of work to change it. So UI enforces UPPER-CASE, but doesn't convert for the user.
Sounds like a biz opportunity. Any other computer system folks out there? Maybe we could get VWoA to help us out if we fixed their systems for them...


----------



## trebien (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Hmmm. Computer system requires all caps = Oracle database: case sensetive searches only, without a lot of work to change it. So UI enforces UPPER-CASE, but doesn't convert for the user.
Sounds like a biz opportunity. Any other computer system folks out there? Maybe we could get VWoA to help us out if we fixed their systems for them...









It does seem that it would be more "VW" to use a Linux cluster and redundant mySQL databases... individuality at all costs, right? Screw the corporate big-guys... It bet all those Old-Navy/GAP dressed, advertising-intern, Office-Space, free-thinking, social-rebellion-on-the-mind type people in the VW commercials run Linux.


----------



## miket69er (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (trebien)*

Just did one in a 2009 Passat. Need the Fortin CAN-SL2 AND INT-VW1 to do lock, unlock, trunk release, tachometer etc. Customer will lose a key but you still need the other key to drive the vehicle away. And it DOES NOT void your warranty. Look up the Magnuson-Moss warranty act. Hope this helps!


----------



## edunne (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (cappinto)*

I tried to get an auto start when I first got my Treg. My guy said that he could handle the immobilizer but the Porsche electronic ignition was the problem. Then I moved and got a bigger garage and stopped my auto-start research.
Try Jeff at Osprey in Norwood. He has a Cayenne and was working on a solution. Also, I heard there is a guy at Precision Sound in Dedham that might be able to do it.


----------



## phatride (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (edunne)*

its possible to install starter on vw. i have 2 of the CompuStar Pro P2WSSR on the jetta and gti. you have to have spare key and you gotta take the immobilizer and wire it up so its connected to the starter.


----------



## KIDD1 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (phatride)*

First let me start by saying that the dealers are lying about voiding your warranty. secondly i have both modules needed to do remote start on the touareg and passats [email protected]rce.com


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (cappinto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cappinto* »_I am the type of person to just get in the car and go. 
. 
Exactly what is suppose to be done with a cold drive train. If it was my expensive car, I would not let it's cold engine idle more than a few seconds. I would buy a coat and some gloves.


----------



## Erratic (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (GTINC)*

Anyone who tells you a remote starter will void ANY warranty on any car is absolutely wrong. Its against federal law. Refer to the Magnuson Moss act. Simply installing anything into the car does not automatically void the warranty. And damage caused by a remote start or other accessory does not have to be covered by warranty, and proof must be provided that the product caused the damage. Does it happen this way, not always. But legally that's what it says.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (Erratic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erratic* »_Anyone who tells you a remote starter will void ANY warranty on any car is absolutely wrong. Its against federal law. Refer to the Magnuson Moss act. Simply installing anything into the car does not automatically void the warranty. And damage caused by a remote start or other accessory does not have to be covered by warranty, and proof must be provided that the product caused the damage. Does it happen this way, not always. But legally that's what it says. 
 It is not so much as voiding warranty as it is near impossible to install one on a Touareg due to the immoblizer and other things.


----------



## Erratic (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_ It is not so much as voiding warranty as it is near impossible to install one on a Touareg due to the immoblizer and other things. 

That's what I've found out on the Taureg. I don't know what the big deal about the taureg is. It LOOKS just like another vw but there is something different as there has not been (that I'm aware of) a successful remote starter done yet. I found this post because a customer just came in to my shop asking about remote starting a Taureg and a Tiguan. Not sure I want to try either one. But a LOT of dealerships say that a remote starter voids the warranty, but it cant. Regarless of car.


----------



## KIDD1 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (Erratic)*

i have a remote starter in my 06 touareg


----------



## k2 (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (KIDD1)*

Well... Don't tease us! I have an '06 Treg and my wife would kill for remote start!
Where did you have it done? How much? Warranty issues?


----------



## KIDD1 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (k2)*

It was installed by me and another installer. it took 2 days to get everything working correctly. u need 2 modules to make it work plus whatever remote start unit that you like. if i were to do it again, (which i will because now i have a 09 Tiguan se and its the same set up) i would charge around $1000.00 
No warranty issues at all, they guys in the service dept @ the dealer i have it serviced at are bewildered on how i got it to work. but thats why im a mecp certified 1st class installer nad they are mechanics


----------



## KIDD1 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (KIDD1)*

http://bypasskit.com/getdocume...=1200 
theres a little info for for you


----------



## KIDD1 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (KIDD1)*

Well another job well done. just finished the remote starter on the Tiguan, and let me take back what i said it is not like the Touareg , it is a lot less complicated. Its the same install as a jetta 09 and higher.
what make the Touareg differ from other vehicles is not the immobilizer , but the ignition system is what makes it stand apart from all the other VW's


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (KIDD1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIDD1* »_Well another job well done. just finished the remote starter on the Tiguan, and let me take back what i said it is not like the Touareg , it is a lot less complicated. Its the same install as a jetta 09 and higher.
what make the Touareg differ from other vehicles is not the immobilizer , but the ignition system is what makes it stand apart from all the other VW's

do tell us what is unique about the Touareg ignition system in your opinion.


----------



## AJBeastro (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Remote Start Options? (miket69er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miket69er* »_Just did one in a 2009 Passat. Need the Fortin CAN-SL2 AND INT-VW1 to do lock, unlock, trunk release, tachometer etc. Customer will lose a key but you still need the other key to drive the vehicle away. And it DOES NOT void your warranty. Look up the Magnuson-Moss warranty act. Hope this helps!

I love how dealerships try to blame problems with the cars they sell on the aftermarket items that cosumers have added. I once had a dealership give me grief for a stereo system I had put in my Passat. They tried to say that they shouldn't have to honor the warranty after a rear caliper locked up while it was still under 35k because of an aftermarket navigation system and satellite radio. Bunch of BS, I even made them take that new caliper off a new car on their lot when stripped a bolt on what was supposed to be my replacement part after they made that comment. They had to sit on that new car with the missing caliper for a week without being able to sell it while they waited for the second replacement part that was supposed to be mine to show up.


----------



## vw408148 (Sep 30, 2010)

*remote start*

which remote start should i use for my tiguan


----------



## miket69er (Dec 1, 2008)

vw408148 said:


> which remote start should i use for my tiguan




I just did a 2008 VW Touareg today. We use the Compustar system exclusively as its the easiest installation and in my opinion the most reliable. You will need a remote start brain (6200S or 6000AS) and you will then need to choose your remote pack. They make 1way and 2way units and I will say my favorite is the RF-2WG5SH which is a 2way system with feedback and is a small remote which is nice for VW's with the big switchblade key. You will also need (2) Idatalink ALCA modules. One will do the convenience features such as lock, unlock, factory alarm arm, factory alarm disarm, brake wire, tachometer, etc. The other ALCA will control the electronic ignition. Total installation time for a GOOD installer is roughly 3.5 hours. For this unit we charge $550 installed including all parts. The installation went extremely smoothly with absolutely no hiccups whatsoever. Remember, you will also need to sacrifice a key, it can be the switch blade key or the little plastic valet key, any key that starts the vehicle. If anyone has any questions about doing this or lives in MN and would like this done please don't hesitate to email me with any questions and I will do my best to help. My email is [email protected] Again, this is a 100 percent reliable solution and will not throw any codes (checked with the VAG COM) I did a 2004 Touareg months ago for the boss and it's still 100 percent working.


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

Or...capslock was on and user hit the shift to capitalize the "I" which lowercased it. Easy there Bond.


----------



## jds92slc (Nov 27, 2004)

Have you installed a remote starter on an 09 Jeta TDi 6speed manual?


----------



## jds92slc (Nov 27, 2004)

KIDD1 said:


> Well another job well done. just finished the remote starter on the Tiguan, and let me take back what i said it is not like the Touareg , it is a lot less complicated. Its the same install as a jetta 09 and higher.
> what make the Touareg differ from other vehicles is not the immobilizer , but the ignition system is what makes it stand apart from all the other VW's


Today 09:37 AM Edit / Delete #35

Have you installed a remote starter on an 09 Jeta TDi 6speed manual?


----------



## joshmacy (Jan 2, 2012)

*Remote Start 06 Passat*

Anyone have recommendations for my B6 Passat? Cold winters. Hot leather in the summer.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I had a Compustar installed in my MK4 jetta. worked like a charm but the damn remote ate batteries like its butter! this was about 4-5 years ago so im not sure how much it changed. it costed a fortune tho but it was cool. had a tilt sensor or whayever it was called so if anyone tried to lift the car to steal the wheels or tow it will go off.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

not to mention that if your car gets stolen your insurance may decline the claim if they find out that the key was intentionally left in the car


----------



## vwcars007 (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree, I think it's crazy that they don't have this option on this vehicle, especially when other cars that cost $20K less seem to have it today.


----------



## Schickenipple (Sep 24, 2011)

*Wow.*

The remote starter will not "ONLY DO HARM" as the dealerships will like to tell you. They can only do as much harm as the person installing them. 

If there is an Xpresskit module for your car and you use a good unit (DEI) _and_ you have an experienced technician installing it: the only harm that will be done is a nice, warm interior in the dead of winter.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

From working at a dealership I can say the remote starters aren't a bad thing until something goes wrong. While it very well may not be the issue when something goes wrong but if its running/starting related it adds another thing to diagnos to fix the real issue.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

vwcars007 said:


> I agree, I think it's crazy that they don't have this option on this vehicle, especially when other cars that cost $20K less seem to have it today.


It is not an option as it is generally illegal ( certainly in Germany) in European countries to idle a car ( engine warming up). It is offered on the most recent generation Passat as it is truly designed for American and Chinese markets. You don't see thes options for MBs and BMWs either but you may for luxury Japanese brands as the latter are designed for the US.


----------



## 04RDURTY2 (Nov 30, 2003)

I have a 2006 Vw touareg and Im a certified installer - Me and my friend installed a viper 5901 system with remote start into my touareg with no issues. It went very smoothly and gives me no problems. We are starting to do them for other people on the east coast now. Price starts at $1,500 including all parts and labor. PM me for more details and questions

I am also able to add factory style remote start using your factory keyfob
to 2011 - 2013 Touaregs starting at $650


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

miket69er said:


> I just did a 2008 VW Touareg today. We use the Compustar system exclusively as its the easiest installation and in my opinion the most reliable. You will need a remote start brain (6200S or 6000AS) and you will then need to choose your remote pack. They make 1way and 2way units and I will say my favorite is the RF-2WG5SH which is a 2way system with feedback and is a small remote which is nice for VW's with the big switchblade key. You will also need (2) Idatalink ALCA modules. One will do the convenience features such as lock, unlock, factory alarm arm, factory alarm disarm, brake wire, tachometer, etc. The other ALCA will control the electronic ignition. Total installation time for a GOOD installer is roughly 3.5 hours. For this unit we charge $550 installed including all parts. The installation went extremely smoothly with absolutely no hiccups whatsoever. Remember, you will also need to sacrifice a key, it can be the switch blade key or the little plastic valet key, any key that starts the vehicle. If anyone has any questions about doing this or lives in MN and would like this done please don't hesitate to email me with any questions and I will do my best to help. My email is [email protected] Again, this is a 100 percent reliable solution and will not throw any codes (checked with the VAG COM) I did a 2004 Touareg months ago for the boss and it's still 100 percent working.


 Boy, I'd jump over to see you guys in 30 seconds, unfortunately transporter technology hasn't arrived yet. If I bought the parts from you, could you guide me through the installation on a 2012 VW Tiguan SEL? Short of that, any contacts in the San Diego area you (or anyone reading this) would recommend? PM would be best, I don't check this forum, thanks. I don't need (or want) the remote start, just the siren, remote paging, and (if available) glass breakage.


----------

